# rubia l/s on darker skin ?



## garnetmoon (Mar 20, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone here has tried out the Rubia l/s and how it looks on darker skin tones?
 i was thinking of ordering this shade w/o testing but i tend to have trouble finding good lipsticks that don't look too light on me. please lmk what you ladies think or if you have an pics w/ a darker skinned person wearing it. TIA!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 
oh here is a pic of me...excuse the pimple-y forehead (eczema)...and sorry it's so big:




http://img.makeupalley.com/7/5/8/6/615563.jpeg​


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: rubia l/s on darker skin*

Very pretty photo; love the makeup.


----------



## lsperry (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: rubia l/s on darker skin*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Very pretty photo; love the makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah; me too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was disappointed with BLM sweet and single and real doll lipsticks. They were waaayyy too light for me -- even though they were a lustre, I couldn't sheer it out enough to be flattering on me. So I left them at the store. Rubia looks like it might run in the same family. 

I order 99% of MAC online -- but I will travel out of town to try on blush and lipsticks....because I've received too many surprises in the mail. BTW, I'm NW45.


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm NC40, and it's pretty light on me, although you can tell it's there.  Maybe if paired (and blended well) with a darker lipliner and/or gloss it'll look darker.


----------



## garnetmoon (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: rubia l/s on darker skin*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Very pretty photo; love the makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks!!!...i did that a few months ago and none of the mu is MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....i know that's blasphemous to say around here. lol.


----------



## garnetmoon (Mar 20, 2007)

lsperry and chanel_mac...thanks so much for your help. i figured it would be too light. i'm going to MAC on thursday for balloonacy but i wasn't sure if they'd have Rubia since apparently it's in very limited release specifically in the west/southwest areas (i live in nyc)....that's why i was going to order it. but i know i'm going to pass now and get something that might actually work for me...hopefully Full Blown and Perky. ty again


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 20, 2007)

ur so cute!! i used rubia with cork l/l  and oh baby l/g on top and it came out really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i've also used it with spice, chestnut and soar liner (at different times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) - it's a very versatile color and be'cs it's lustre it pretty much goes with anything! (i'm C6 btw)


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm NW 45 and I love Rubia.It's pretty sheer for a lustre, I use it with a bit of lipglass but spice or chesnut l/l would be great with it too.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 20, 2007)

I previewed the Rubia Lipstick and I did not like it.  I am not a fan of neutrals at all.  *I love color!!!*  Give me my reds, plums, and vibrant bronzes.  The Rubia appeared very pale to me.


----------



## garnetmoon (Mar 21, 2007)

i think if my MAC has Rubia tomorrow i'll give it a try but ultimately i want something that i don't have to "work" with. like i just want to be able to put it on and go...not worry about adding/using l/l or l/g. thanks again ladies for all your help.


----------



## Toya (Apr 5, 2007)

I actually think shades like Rubia look better on darker skin.  If you're fairer, the shade would make you look washed out.  But on the lips of a darker diva, you get the perfect natural nude look.

BTW - I have Rubia and love it.  I'm a medium brown.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 28, 2007)

I like it. I've used it with Cork, Spice and Sweet Brown liners.  It's pretty with Nymphette over it.


----------

